# Cannabis Heavy Syrup



## SwankyDank (May 22, 2015)

Simple syrup is a standard product used by the beverage industry. Add it to mixed drinks, smoothies, iced or hot tea, or any other beverage.

This recipe is for a heavy syrup, using a 2:1 ratio of sugar to water. For the classic simple syrup use a 1:1 ratio, increase water to 12 oz and decrease sugar to 12 oz.

1 oz dried cannabis
16 oz (2 cups) sugar of your choice
8 oz (1 cup) water
2 tbsp Lemon juice, or 2 tsp food grade citric acid powder, or 1 tbsp vodka as a preservative

1. Grind the weed in a blender or food processor.
2. Bake, tightly covered @ 220 degrees for 45 minutes. (I use a round glass baking dish.)
3. Combine sugar and water, stirring over medium heat until fully dissolved. Hold on low until ready.
4. Combine weed and syrup, bring to a strong boil, remove from heat.
5. Stir in your choice of preservative.
6. Let this steep and cool for awhile.
7. Strain into suitable storage container of your choice.

Yields One Pint

Dose: Highly dependent on tolerance, THC content, and the strain(s) used. With a high THC strain (18%+) start with a 1/2 tsp.


----------



## SwankyDank (May 22, 2015)

*Get creative with heavy syrups. Imagine a double shot, vanilla latte, with a sativa high syrup shot. How about a Blueberry Kush Strawberry Smoothie? Or Strawberry Cough Chocolate Sundae?*

*Fruit*: Add roughly chopped fresh fruit or whole frozen to the syrup and hold it on low while the weed bakes.
*Spices*: Add it during the steeping step. Try a single spice like cinnamon, ginger, vanilla or a mix like pumpkin pie spice or chai spice. Don't overdo it, start with 1/2 tsp and add more if needed.
*Soda/Coffee Flavoring*: Use candy and baking flavorings from the bottle. Don't overdo it, start with a 1/4 or 1/2 tsp and add more if needed.


----------



## yktind (May 22, 2015)

I'm thinking that I could use this to prime my beer with. I didn't realize you could use sugar to extract THC. 

How is the flavor? Does it taste green or grassy?


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 22, 2015)

Hmm, any tests done to prove that this is even a slightly efficient method?


----------



## SwankyDank (May 22, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, any tests done to prove that this is even a slightly efficient method?


I did some internet research but didn't find anything positive. Only standard forum comments stating it doesn't work with no real evidence to back up negative claims. So at that point I figured I would have to do it myself.

Using 25%thc-a Original Haze: 


First batch with no decarb, I can get a solid level 4 high lasting about six hours with 1tbsp.

Second batch with decarb, same 1tbsp dose and I O.D. Because I have plenty of experience with sativas I didn't lose control but I had a solid four hours of seat gripping action. Ten hours later I woke up high.


----------



## SwankyDank (May 22, 2015)

yktind said:


> I'm thinking that I could use this to prime my beer with. I didn't realize you could use sugar to extract THC.
> 
> How is the flavor? Does it taste green or grassy?


My palate tastes primary flavor as roasted green tea, also known as oolong. Secondary taste is dependent on what you use. The haze batch retains some of the floral and citrus. A batch I made with Critical is fruity and toasty.

I was having thoughts about homebrew too. Use straight weed in the boil at 0 minutes along with or instead of hops. If thc will dissolve into a simple syrup I'm sure it will do the same in a high gravity wort. Only concern would be if the yeast would eat the thc and get high, leaving nothing for us.

Not sure about bottling, specifically wondering. if the added cannabis would effect carbonation.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (May 22, 2015)

A tablespoon is a HUgE dose! Use Everclear and make tincture and you will only need 4ml and 7 grams of starting material will net you at least 3oz of tincture-30ml per fluid oz=7 doses per oz-21 doses off 7 grams-use this as your base and then make honey or whatever you want with it!


----------



## yktind (May 22, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, any tests done to prove that this is even a slightly efficient method?


Everything that came up when I googled "extracting THC using sugar" recommended using glycerin. I suppose sugar turns into fat but it starts as a carb right? I may have to try this to actually see for myself.

@SwankyDank do you use buds or trim?


----------



## SwankyDank (May 23, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> A tablespoon is a HUgE dose! Use Everclear and make tincture and you will only need 4ml and 7 grams of starting material will net you at least 3oz of tincture-30ml per fluid oz=7 doses per oz-21 doses off 7 grams-use this as your base and then make honey or whatever you want with it!


One tablespoon=15ml
One teaspoon=5ml

The recipe in this thread yields one pint (473 ml) which equals 31.5 tablespoons or 94.5 teaspoons. Putting the heavy syrup recipe into the proportions for the alcohol tincture, the pint of syrup yields 118 4ml doses which is 7 per oz. It looks like the total number of doses from this recipe is pretty close to the tincture numbers.

After my overdose experience I have lowered the dosage down to 1/2 teaspoon. (2.5ml) I can still feel the effect but it is mild. I will increase the next dose to 3/4 tsp (3.75ml). My guess is that it will be about right. I am also planning on increasing the dose in 1/4 tsp increments to test effects at 5ml, 6.25ml, and 7.5ml. I will report those doses here.

Finally, I will be getting lab tests, hopefully next week, and will post the results here when they are completed. In the meantime, here is the test for the source material .


----------



## SwankyDank (May 23, 2015)

yktind said:


> Everything that came up when I googled "extracting THC using sugar" recommended using glycerin. I suppose sugar turns into fat but it starts as a carb right? I may have to try this to actually see for myself.


Funny you should mention this, the same day I made the first batch of syrup I ordered one pint of food-grade glycerin and have prepared a test batch using glycerin. I haven't dosed with it yet but when I do I plan on searching for threads about glycerin and if I can't find any I will start a new thread.

I did make a small taste test and my first response is that the glycerin is inferior to the syrup for taste, texture, and mouth-feel.



yktind said:


> do you use buds or trim?


I have been using fan leaves, sugar leaves, small buds, and a few selected stems that were extremely sticky. All of it gets ground and baked. I estimate the proportions were 50% sugar leaves, 40% bud, and 5% fan, 5% stem. Once I get lab results I will be preparing an all-bud batch using best quality bud and then testing that as well for comparison.


----------



## SwankyDank (May 23, 2015)

This is my first steps into cooking with cannabis and I'm having so much fun.

Two of my favorite things are gardening and cooking. I love the creative space that is available to those of us who like to experiment with different methods of growing and preparing food and drink. Then there is the social part of working the earth and sharing what she can produce that goes way back into the history of all people. This isn't just about getting high, it is about finding a way to include many of my friends who hate the smell and feel of smoking, and those who only want to trip every now and then and can't handle the rapid and intense high that comes with smoking.


----------



## greenghost420 (May 23, 2015)

you should make hash then do this. id try this as i hate glycerin.


----------



## SwankyDank (May 28, 2015)

Delivered the syrup for testing. It should take about one week for the results.


----------



## qwizoking (May 28, 2015)

I was about to say that..as always, using heat and a poor solvent will contribute to the degradation causing sedative edibles

Sugar and water, both are very polar. Not only will it hold little in solution but will be slow to extract. Keep in mind the cannabinoids and terpenes etc are not equally polar/soluble. 

I have seen hash oil and syrup "blended" together held in solution

But the carrier is important in the absorption of cannabinoids. Being suspended isnt really desired, and the more non polar the carrier the faster it is absorbed basically. This is where the compounds logp comes into play


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 1, 2015)

SwankyDank said:


> After my overdose experience I have lowered the dosage down to 1/2 teaspoon. (2.5ml) I can still feel the effect but it is mild. I will increase the next dose to 3/4 tsp (3.75ml). My guess is that it will be about right. I am also planning on increasing the dose in 1/4 tsp increments to test effects at 5ml, 6.25ml, and 7.5ml. I will report those doses here.
> View attachment 3425371


Over memorial day weekend I dosed 3.75 ml and it was a light buzz so I followed that up an hour later with another 3.75 ml (for a total of 1 1/2 tsp) and I was happy with the results. Not too high but definitely feeling good.

Lat Saturday I decided to play with the mix a bit and see if it would work as a base for making hard candy. Bad idea... it was way too stinky but it turned into a fortunate mistake. I shut the burner off with the syrup temperature at 228 deg F and returned it to the bottle. The next day I dosed 10ml (2 tsp) thinking that it wasn't that big of an increase from 1 1/2 tsp and apparently the strength had increased. I had another extra-high trip that had me squirming for about three hours.

I'm no chemist so I can't explain what happened, only give a guess that the extra time at higher temp converted more THC-A? Maybe @qwizoking can explain it.

Either way, I like the results from this concoction and also like that it is very easy to prepare.

It seems like the biggest issue to be resolved is efficiency. For me efficiency isn't a concern but I'm sure it is for others so we'll see what the lab sends back.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 1, 2015)

Like I just wrote, I'm no chemist. The following information is presented with no expertise just sharing where my curiosity led me with a hope that someone else can add more knowledge.

1. I read about micellation in which non-solubles become encapsulated within another substance.

_*Micellized* Vitamin D3 provides natural vitamin D in a highly bioavailable, easy-to-use liquid form. A special micellization process transforms fat-soluble vitamin D3 oil into extremely, small water-soluble micelle droplets that are easily absorbed and readily assimilated.

A remarkable property of the micelle is the capability of encapsulating non-polar lipids, antioxidants and fat-soluble vitamins in order to transport them in this manner in an aqueous medium (e.g. in the gastrointestinal fluid). Thus, water-insoluble organic compounds can be rendered water-soluble with the aid of micelles _​
2. Reading more about it I learned that micellizing helps make non-solubles more available for absorption in the small intestine.

_Nanostructures in the form of micelles have great potential in improving the efficiency of the transport, release and absorption of nutraceuticals and bioactive compounds in functional foods (smart transport and delivery system). In principle the micelle can increase the controlled release and the bioavailability of the enclosed bioactive compounds. _​

3. Reading some more I learned about something called sucrose laurate. Here is one bit about sucrose laurate:

_Sucrose laurate is a white or off-white powder made from a combination of lauric acid and sucrose that is sometimes used in certain beverages as well as in some personal care products, cosmetics and liquid medications.
_
*Use in Food*
_Sucrose laurate is mainly used for emulsification, or keeping oil-based and water-based substances mixed together. In foods, this typically means keeping the colors, added nutrients and flavors of clear beverages from separating out of the liquid. _​
Lauric acid is a fatty acid. This recipe uses a citric acid-sucrose combination so maybe this explains how the syrup "captures" THC and delivers it to the body.


----------



## greenghost420 (Jun 2, 2015)

lab testing would let u know if u activated more thca


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

*Update: *I haven't received the test results. I called the dispensary that processed my sample and they have been unhelpful. Still working on this but I may end up sending in a new sample through a different dispensary and that may take awhile since I don't have any leads for a reliable place closer to home.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

*Another Update:* I know I _JUST _ updated this thread but I have found the answer. _Don't judge me, please. 
_
I visited the Iron Labs website to see what options I might have for requesting the results directly. It turns out they post all results on their site. It would have been nice if the dispensary would have told me. Anyway, here are the results. It looks like they ran two samples. I will post each in a separate reply after this one. If you prefer you can view the results here:  https://www.ironlaboratories.com/current-results. Use the search function and look for Sample A and Sample B.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

*Sample A*

 

*Machine:* High Performance Liquid Chromatography *Method: *UN 2009

*CBD: *0.00 *CBDA: *0.00 *CBC: *0.00 *CBG: *0.00 *CBN: *0.03 *CBGA: *0.00

*THCA: *0.00 *CBDV: *0.00 *∆9-THC: *4.95 *∆8-THC: *0.00 *THCV: *0.00


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

*Sample B

 

Machine: *High Performance Liquid Chromatography *Method: *UN 2009
*
CBD:* 0.00 *CBDA: *0.00 *CBC:* 0.00 *CBG: *0.00 *CBN: *0.05 *CBGA: *0.00
*
THCA: *0.00 *CBDV: *0.00 *∆9-THC: *3.46 *∆8-THC: *0.00 *THCV: *0.00


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

Using the Iron Labs site to compare the syrup with other edibles that also received the High Performance Liquid Chromatography I see that the results for the syrup show a higher concentration of delta9, in some cases almost double.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 14, 2015)

Found this:  http://analytical360.com/cannabis-analysis-laboratory/interpreting-your-laboratory-data.

*"Interpreting Your Laboratory Data*

*HPLC Potency Profile*
_Using High Performance Liquid Chromatography (HPLC), the cannabinoid potency profile gives you the concentration of cannabinoids expressed in percentage of weight per weight (% wt/wt). This is the weight of the cannabinoid divided by the total plant weight.* Edibles, tinctures, and topicals are displayed in milligrams of cannabinoids per sample serving size* (mg/serving) so patients can better judge their proper dosage levels and compare different medicated products with different serving sizes."_
​The test results are showing total mg. If they used the entire sample this means that the 7.5 grams of sample contained 8.41mg of delta9 THC.

For edibles 10mg is often considered 1 serving so a 2tsp dose is within in those parameters.


----------



## TrichGnome (Jun 16, 2015)

Stomaching that syrup musta been worse then drinkn the medicine kind as a kid. Drinks are hard for a beginner edible chef in my opinion. I would experiment with baked goods and focus on a really good technique where you completly understand why it works.


----------



## yktind (Jun 16, 2015)

Very cool to see the numbers. Glad you followed through on this!


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 16, 2015)

TrichGnome said:


> Stomaching that syrup musta been worse then drinkn the medicine kind as a kid.


This is syrup for mixing, not dosing like cough medicine.

So far I've mixed with the following:

green tea (iced and hot)
black tea (iced and hot)
chamomile tea (iced and hot)
lemonade
flavored sparkling water (home-made soda)
Juicy Juice
One of the things that I like about this is how the beverage impacts the high. The green and black tea have a much different effect than chamomile, with the chamomile accenting the relaxed part of a high while the caffeine takes it in an energized direction.

If this is used in a mixed drink with an alcohol or coffee base the downer and upper will be even more exaggerated.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jun 16, 2015)

yktind said:


> Very cool to see the numbers. Glad you followed through on this!


Thank you for checking back in. I hope you try it yourself sometime.


----------



## fumble (Jun 17, 2015)

great write up SwankyDank  If I get the time, I may give it a try.


----------



## YoungCEO (Jul 13, 2015)

@SwankyDank When you get a opportunity i have a few questions. send me a PM


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 13, 2015)

Wow that would take alot


----------



## SwankyDank (Jul 13, 2015)

qwizoking said:


> Wow that would take alot


20mg of THC gets me where I need to be and 40mg is too much. Three tablespoons of this will hit about 120mg, which would be the amount to make a cup of coffee sweet or the amount in a margarita.

But yeah, if you want to blast off with multiple hundreds there are better ways to do that or you could have 9 tbsp while you drink three cups of coffee or three mojitos. I bet that could get interesting real quick.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jul 13, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> Hmm, any tests done to prove that this is even a slightly efficient method?


My estimate is that one batch is only hitting 40% efficiency.

I have been able to re-use the trim for a second batch of syrup that equals the first. So that is netting about 80% of the THC. Still not a stellar extract % but for what I'm looking to do with my trim it gets the job done.

Pros: A little over an hour. Clean and simple. No chance of blowing things up. Alcohol free. Tasty.
Cons: Lower efficiency. Produces a much higher volume of product for a lower amount of THC. Storage.


----------



## s9p (Jul 31, 2015)

SwankyDank said:


> 20mg of THC gets me where I need to be and 40mg is too much. Three tablespoons of this will hit about 120mg, which would be the amount to make a cup of coffee sweet or the amount in a margarita.
> 
> But yeah, if you want to blast off with multiple hundreds there are better ways to do that or you could have 9 tbsp while you drink three cups of coffee or three mojitos. I bet that could get interesting real quick.


Those doses seem low to me though I think I may just be more resistant than most to edibles. Last time I had them I had ~70mg of zoots drops, 20mg of hydrocodone (finished off a prescription from oral surgery earlier that week) and still had to be hitting the shiatsu oil I had in a pg/vg mix in my mod to get to the point I felt noticably high from the medibles side. Maybe all the butter I have made and eaten has built up a heavy tolerance, but as a 25 y/o 130 lb male 70mg seemed like it should hit me harder.

edit: I also hadn't had edibles in about 5 or 6 months before taking those zoots, and since smoking doesn't cause cross tolerance I'm not sure why I require such heavy doeses. The person who took the other ~30mg of the 100 mg bottle started freaking out and said it felt like their body was being ripped in half so I know it wasn't just some bunk product from the rec shops lol.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Jul 31, 2015)

s9p said:


> Those doses seem low to me though I think I may just be more resistant than most to edibles. Last time I had them I had ~70mg of zoots drops, 20mg of hydrocodone (finished off a prescription from oral surgery earlier that week) and still had to be hitting the shiatsu oil I had in a pg/vg mix in my mod to get to the point I felt noticably high from the medibles side. Maybe all the butter I have made and eaten has built up a heavy tolerance, but as a 25 y/o 130 lb male 70mg seemed like it should hit me harder.
> 
> edit: I also hadn't had edibles in about 5 or 6 months before taking those zoots, and since smoking doesn't cause cross tolerance I'm not sure why I require such heavy doeses. The person who took the other ~30mg of the 100 mg bottle started freaking out and said it felt like their body was being ripped in half so I know it wasn't just some bunk product from the rec shops lol.


How do you know smoking doesn't cause ️️cross tolerances? If a drug test is done you would pop positive if you had eaten a brownie or smoked a joint....


----------



## SwankyDank (Jul 31, 2015)

http://www.zootology.com/products/zootdrops



s9p said:


> ... I had ~70mg of zoots drops, 20mg of hydrocodone (finished off a prescription from oral surgery earlier that week) and still had to be hitting the shiatsu oil I had in a pg/vg mix in my mod to get to the point I felt noticably high from the medibles side.
> 
> The person who took the other ~30mg of the 100 mg bottle started freaking out and said it felt like their body was being ripped in half so I know it wasn't just some bunk product from the rec shops lol.


Thanks for the zoot name-drop. It looks like those drops are marketed
as 10mg per serving. 

My experience is that we need to take it easy and find our edibles tolerance. Some of my friends can hit 100mg and say they aren't feeling it, others think that 10mg is too much. I counsel people to start low and work up to a higher dose.


----------



## s9p (Aug 3, 2015)

vitamin_green_inc said:


> How do you know smoking doesn't cause ️️cross tolerances? If a drug test is done you would pop positive if you had eaten a brownie or smoked a joint....


The RoA is completely different and as a result it has a totally different method of absorption. Smoking causes the thc to directly pass the blood brain barrier whereas ingesting breaks it down and distributes it directly into your blood supply. You will test dirty from either because the metabolites for the THC compound will be present regardless of how you take it since they're still going to break it down despite a different action.



SwankyDank said:


> http://www.zootology.com/products/zootdrops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, a friend that doesn't like to smoke wanted to try some edibles so we picked up a 100mg mio style container from Green Leaf Spokane (a rec shop) for I think $40 on sale. I honestly feel like it's a waste buying rec edibles for me since unless I make some really potent medible base they don't give me much effects. I started high because of extensive medible experiences. Had 30mg in chocolates the only other time I've gotten it in a rec store and it felt like I was on the edge of getting a weed high but couldn't quite break through into being high so I figured fuck it and ate all 70 mg.


----------



## vitamin_green_inc (Aug 3, 2015)

So if you have THC molecules in your system that wouldn't increase your tolerance? I don't understand how once it's in your system being stored and used by your body it's any different and your answer just tels me how it breaks down initially which I agree with, but the end product is the same?


----------



## s9p (Aug 4, 2015)

The difference is that it's the RoA that changes how it is handled. Direct blood brain barrier passage gets it directly put into the brain which it gets used to the quick kick you get and learns how to counter that (your brain is smarter than you realize). When you ingest decarb'd thc it breaks down as though it is food (as it very well is!) and instead your brain gets fed a gradually increasing flow of blood containing thc combined with nutrients. As a result, the delivery system is taking no breaks and your brain isn't used to handling that and has to figure out a new way of using and disposing of the thc as well as separating it from the other nutrients. That constant flow is both handled and felt differently as it's essentially a different high. 

Your brain is designed by nature to pick up on patterns and learn how to respond to those situations so when it's thrown a curveball it kinda panics and has to scramble to figure out what to do after not experiencing this problem within several weeks. That's also why when people lose functionality of a part of their brain or any of the sensory peripherals it has to interpret, the brain will naturally rewire itself to take in other senses differently in order to fill the gap.


----------



## qwizoking (Aug 5, 2015)

lol

anyway..yea if by cross tolerance you just mean tolerance then yes. 
cross tolerance would more apply to spice. it doesnt even have to be a synthetic cannabinoid, so long as it hits the receptor a cross tolerance will develop.

edibles will ruin your tolerance faster than smoking


----------



## SwankyDank (Aug 8, 2015)

Found more information about making this syrup:

Summary: There is scientific and industry proof that sucrose is highly effective for creating stable oil/water emulsions.

The food and beverage industry uses different products to create emulsions. An emulsion is a stable combination of incompatible solids and liquids held in suspension. The most familiar is probably salad dressing, which uses emulsifiers to combine oil, water, and vinegar but there are many other everyday products that use emulsions to deliver hydrophobic fats and oils held in suspension in water. The key is using an emulsifier.

1. _http://www.brenntag.ru/en/downloads/Food/TB_Emulsifiers_FNFN201109.pdf_

_"In commercial food emulsifiers the hydrophilic part can consist of glycerol, sorbitol, *sucrose*, propylene glycol or polyglycerol." page 2._​
Notice that one of these hydrophilic parts is sucrose and on page 4 there is this:



This confirms that one type of emulsifier (surfectant) can be produced using fats, oils, or fatty acids and sucrose. These two combine to create sucrose esters (referred to as E473).

Most interesting to me is that of all the listed emulsifiers in the linked paper, sucrose esters are the most flexible in application:

_"Emulsifiers can be characterized by the Hydrophilic Lipophilic Balance. The balance is measured on molecular weight and is an indication of the solubility of the emulsifier. The HLB scale varies between 0 and 20. 

An emulsifier with a low HLB value is more soluble in oil and promotes water-in-oil emulsions.
An emulsifier with a high HLB value is more soluble in water and promotes oil-in-water emulsions.

The HLB value is a somewhat theoretical value, it only considers water and oil, and food systems are more complicated. But the HLB value of an emulsifier can be used as an indication about its possible use. An indication of performance based on HLB value is given below"

 
_
The emulsifier with the highest potential for creating oil/water emulsions is sucrose ester. This is what is being made in the cannabis syrup, an oil/water emulsion. Sucrose esters are more effective then lecithins or glycerin.​
2. *PROCESSING REQUIREMENTS*

Summary: Use the proper temperature and adequate mixing to achieve the highest stability and highest extract efficiency.

_"Optimal emulsifier functionality is determined by the correct food processing conditions. The most important factors are temperature and amount of energy applied in mixing or shearing. Emulsifiers need to be heated above their melting temperature to become functional. High speed mixing or homogenisation is needed to decrease droplet or air bubble size and get the emulsifiers distributed on the surface of the interface. Mixing is also needed to hydrate the emulsifier." page 7
_​This next link has more about processing:
_http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0268005X11000397_

It is only the abstract but the information provides the basics needed to improve this recipe. Here are selected quotes:

_"This study provides important information for optimizing the application of sucrose monoesters to form colloidal dispersions in food and beverage products."

"This study aimed to establish conditions where stable microemulsions, nanoemulsions or emulsions could be fabricated using SMP as a surfactant and lemon oil as an oil phase."

"Blending/heating was needed to produce microemulsions or emulsions, whereas blending/heating/homogenization was needed to produce nanoemulsions."

"The impact of environmental stresses (pH, ionic strength, temperature) on the functional performance of nanoemulsions and microemulsions was examined. Relatively stable nanoemulsions could be formed at pH 6 and 7 and stable microemulsions at pH 5 and 6, but extensive particle growth/aggregation occurred at lower and higher pH values."

"Microemulsions formed gels at low temperatures (5 °C), were stable at ambient temperatures (23 °C), and exhibited particle growth at elevated temperatures (40 °C)."

"Nanoemulsions were stable at refrigerator (5 °C) and ambient (23 °C) temperatures, but exhibited coalescence at elevated temperatures (40 °C)."_​


----------



## SwankyDank (Aug 8, 2015)

Continued from previous post:

Summary: The goal is to create a nanoemulsion with a pH of 6-7 using blending/heating/homogenization. The recipe accomplishes part of this goal by using lemon juice or citric acid to lower the pH but some form of blending and extended heating is required to increase the extract efficiency.

This link contains the final piece to the project:

The title says it all: 
*
Preparation of sucrose fatty acid esters as food emulsifiers and evaluation of their surface active and emulsification properties.
*
_http://grasasyaceites.revistas.csic.es/index.php/grasasyaceites/article/download/668/679_

The abstract:_ 
_
_"A simple method for the preparation of sucrose esters, from fatty acids and the least expensive sucrose, has been conducted. Fatty acids namely lauric, palmitic and oleic were used in their preparation in the absence of any organic solvent. Reasonable yields amounting to 86.5%, 87.3% and 88.6% for sucrose esters of laurate, palmitate and oléate were obtained, respectively. The products were evaluated for their hydrophile-lipophile balance (HLB), surface and interfacial tension properties as well as emulsion stability. The results showed that these sucrose esters exhibit similar properties as those of the commercially prepared compounds. "
_​Unfortunately their method is not something available in the kitchen and would most likely result in highly degraded THC -> CBN.

_"The mixture was heated at 100 °C under nitrogen while the constituents had melted. The temperature was increased to 130 °C under reduced pressure (40 mm Hg) for 16 hours with continuous stirring."
_​They melted the sugar and oil together at 212f then increased the temp to 265f and cooked it for 16hrs. Afterwards they mixed this into a solvent of ketone and lactic acid, then purge the solvent to obtain food grade, powder of sucrose ester.

*My next step for this recipe is adding in some blending and time. I will continue to follow the recipe as written but add in some stirring at the end and lengthen the steeping time before straining.*


_
_


----------



## texasjack (Aug 8, 2015)

Great thread, thanks


----------



## SwankyDank (Apr 30, 2016)

SwankyDank said:


> The recipe accomplishes part of this goal by using lemon juice or citric acid to lower the pH but some form of blending and extended heating is required to increase the extract efficiency.


It has been a long time since that last post. In the meantime I have given time to further experiments. The most successful involved keeping the syrup and trim heated on a portable induction plate for 3 hours but way too stinky for the average household or apartment.

During this time I have had a number of patients test the syrup and they all report that it works, so much so that after using it on a free trial basis they are willing to pay for the syrup as their main source of medicine. I am personally satisfied with the real world feedback as to the effectiveness of this method.

But to the real purpose of this new post: I think I have solved the issue of blending and extended heating and it is a very simple and elegant solution.

_Place dried, whole, but not decarbed plant material in a suitably sized stainless-steel vacuum canister (thermos). Prepare the syrup and bring to the boil, then pour into the thermos. Temperature stabilizes at about 200F. Seal the thermos and shake vigorously. Unseal it to avoid a blown off top, slightly re-seal, and allow this to sit for a long time. Intermittent shaking will be a huge benefit to the process.
_​The use of the thermos allows for a simple yet powerful way to blend and maintain temps. After 8 hours the temps were still close to 190, meaning that thc decarbs the whole time, in the range of 190-200F.

I love this because the loss of volatiles is kept to a minimum as they are captured inside the sealed container. As an added bonus this is super clean and I can shake the shit right out of the weed.

My most potent batch to date used 70g of trim and popcorn buds with a final liquid yield of 1 quart. This batch soaked for 8 hours. Not tested in a lab but with 40 batches previous experience I can safely state that dose size has been almost halved. Meaning efficiency has almost doubled.

Tonight I have a smaller batch, 30g into a pint of mix. This will sit overnight, with a target of 12 hours soaking.

Peace everyone, hope you give this a try sometime. This syrup is so tasty and kind. It is a liquid that tastes as the flowers smell. The flavors are preserved and come through very clearly.


----------



## greenghost420 (Apr 30, 2016)

i think ill give this a whirl in few weeks...


----------



## SwankyDank (Apr 30, 2016)

P.S.: If possible, trim into a bowl that is heat resistant. (I use a stainless mixing bowl.) Before pouring the syrup into the thermos, use a small amount of it to rinse out the kief from the bowl.

Also, depending on what you usually do with scissor hash, dip the tips into the boiling syrup. The hash will melt right into the solution.

P.P.S.: Don't forget to lick out the bowl. I scavenged the last bits of syrupy residue of a Kerala Sativa and am slowly climbing the edibles ladder to a nice heady. Got the gleam in my eye and feeling the giggles coming on soon.


----------



## bigchat (Dec 29, 2016)

SwankyDank said:


> Place dried, whole, but not decarbed plant material in a suitably sized stainless-steel vacuum canister (thermos). Prepare the syrup and bring to the boil, then pour into the thermos. Temperature stabilizes at about 200F. Seal the thermos and shake vigorously. Unseal it to avoid a blown off top, slightly re-seal, and allow this to sit for a long time. Intermittent shaking will be a huge benefit to the process.


So you are saying I could use the same recipe from the first page? Thermos the coffee cups ? If I add a tablespoon of everclear does that evaporate during the cooking process? is the crockpot safe for this whole process? 
I have a few more questions but can you re-post the new recipe with clear instructions. Thanks


----------



## SwankyDank (Dec 31, 2016)

bigchat said:


> So you are saying I could use the same recipe from the first page?


 Sorry for the confusion. Different recipe for the glycerin. You can still use the sugar recipe but the extract isn't as potent.



> Thermos the coffee cups ?


 Not cups. Thermos (vacuum container) are the bigger insulated containers that people use to bring coffee or soup to an outdoor work-site. They keep things warm for at least a day or longer if left closed.



> If I add a tablespoon of everclear does that evaporate during the cooking process?


 I don't have any experience using everclear in this recipe and I don't think it would evaporate as nothing is cooked.



> is the crockpot safe for this whole process?


 Could be but I haven't tried it.



> can you re-post the new recipe with clear instructions. Thanks


The final recipe I've been using:

*28g high quality trim and popcorn buds
21g food grade vegetable glycerin
7oz filtered water
2.5 TBSP Citric Acid
optional: Add flavoring: I've used fresh squeezed lemon juice, orange juice, and also bottled maple flavoring.

Place the trim in the thermos. Combine the glycerin and water in a quart measuring cup and combine well, until there is no noticeable difference in the two ingredients. Transfer this mixture to a pot and add the citric acid. Heat until just boiling, stirring occasionally until the citric acid is dissolved. The glycerin may give off some vapor, this is normal. Pour the mix into the thermos and add optional flavoring.
*
Note: If you don't have a full ounce of trim here are the conversion ratios.
glycerin= grams of trim * .75
water= grams of trim * .25
citric acid=(grams of trim/32)*3

example with 12 grams of trim:
glycerin= 12*75=9oz
water=12*.25=3oz
citric acid=(12/32)*3=.375*3=1.13


----------



## bigchat (Jan 2, 2017)

SwankyDank said:


> Sorry for the confusion. Different recipe for the glycerin. You can still use the sugar recipe but the extract isn't as potent.
> 
> Not cups. Thermos (vacuum container) are the bigger insulated containers that people use to bring coffee or soup to an outdoor work-site. They keep things warm for at least a day or longer if left closed.
> 
> ...





AHHH Thermos! This is a great idea. I do currently have a pound of trim to work with so Ill start low and slow. I was looking to use some of the trim to create vape juice for the vape pens ,but Ill post a new thread about that.
Ill post my results from this recipe soon. 
Thank you.


----------



## bigchat (Jan 9, 2017)

SwankyDank said:


> 21g food grade vegetable glycerin


21 grams or 21 oz of food grade glycerin? and it says not for internal consumption on the side of my 1 gallon food grade vegetable glycerin. *Link:* http://a.co/dpAa57Y
Is this glycerin only for Vapor ?


----------



## bigchat (Jan 14, 2017)

When I pour up a ounce or even a ounce and a half , im not feeling any results at all... I followed the directions and I used 12 grams of fire bud.
What do you think the issue could be? Maybe It didn't sit long enough in the thermos..(From 10pm-8am) 
The taste is amazingly good, the smell is loud when I open the Jar, the color and consistency is right on it just does not have any effect at all.. 
Glycerin Used= http://a.co/dpAa57Y


----------



## SwankyDank (Jan 14, 2017)

bigchat said:


> When I pour up a ounce or even a ounce and a half , im not feeling any results at all... I followed the directions and I used 12 grams of fire bud.
> What do you think the issue could be? Maybe It didn't sit long enough in the thermos..(From 10pm-8am)
> The taste is amazingly good, the smell is loud when I open the Jar, the color and consistency is right on it just does not have any effect at all..
> Glycerin Used= http://a.co/dpAa57Y


Sorry I didn't include how long to steep the mixture. 

I steep it for at least 24hours, shaking it occasionally.


----------



## bigchat (Jan 14, 2017)

SwankyDank said:


> Sorry I didn't include how long to steep the mixture.
> 
> I steep it for at least 24hours, shaking it occasionally.


ok will do!
I closed the lid when the temperature dropped to 250 inside the thermos. 
Now ill let it sit. Ill post the 2ncd attempt results soon.


----------



## SwankyDank (Jan 14, 2017)

bigchat said:


> ok will do!
> I closed the lid when the temperature dropped to 250 inside the thermos.
> Now ill let it sit. Ill post the 2ncd attempt results soon.


Make sure to loosen the lid slightly after shaking. All that shaking and steam makes the pressure build up and blow the top off, spraying trim and weed juice all over the place.


----------

